# Sziasztok!



## Lacika32 (2009 Február 3)

Szakmám gépésztechnikus és szeretnék a családommal (asszony +2 gyerek) kitelepülni Kanadába. Az angol még nem megy, de már tanulom. Ha valaki tudna segíteni azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------

